# "bishop hat ears" "teepee ears" "pope ears"



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

Anybody know why these kind of ears are shaped that way? It's usually during the puppy phase and I've seen a lot of puppies on here that have those kind of ears. 
My gsd never had ears like that, so I was surprised and shocked to see "bishop hat ears." 

"Bishop hat ears"









My boy as a pup (about the same age)


----------



## Justnadia08 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello! My little girl also has ears like your gsd pup so I was wondering about it because I’ve never seen a gsd have such triangular ears


----------



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

Justnadia08 said:


> Hello! My little girl also has ears like your gsd pup so I was wondering about it because I’ve never seen a gsd have such triangular ears


I wonder if it has to do with their lineage or something. I've googled it but never got an answer. Hopefully someone knows!


----------



## Justnadia08 (Apr 29, 2021)

Far_Okra said:


> I wonder if it has to do with their lineage or something. I've googled it but never got an answer. Hopefully someone knows!


Same! I’ve been researching for quite a while now because I’m thinking maybe she’s not pure gsd??


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Misha went to this this ears stage for one week or so. (You can see on a profile picture). 
so she had regular ears, then those bishop ears for week or week and a half, then went back to normal again. I have no idea what it was


----------



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

markoff said:


> Misha went to this this ears stage for one week or so. (You can see on a profile picture).
> so she had regular ears, then those bishop ears for week or week and a half, then went back to normal again. I have no idea what it was
> 
> View attachment 572986
> View attachment 572987


Oh wow, how funny!
Now that really gets me questioning how those ears happen!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Far_Okra said:


> Oh wow, how funny!
> Now that really gets me questioning how those ears happen!


I would consider it as some forming stage (similar to ears dance), probably. I have no idea, honestly. 
it is her when she was younger :


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

German Shepherd puppy ears do all sorts of odd things. They go up, down, sideways. Some puppies have ears that go up early and stay up, some take almost a year and sometimes more to remain up permanently. 
They dance all over and for some pups it's different everyday.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Maybe has to do with the he ear set as well...I think the less space between the base of both ears the more likely they are to teepee.

The triangle ears I see a lot in the long coats.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The larger the ears, the more likely they are to teepee and take longer to stand. American show lines tend to have the largest ears, followed by German S.L. then German working lines. My working line pup's ears were starting to stand by the time she was 7 weeks old! My other female, a mix of American and German S.L., didn't get her ears up to stay until she was 9 months! They had been up at 12 weeks, so I never lost hope they would eventually stand. I have to admit i was getting pretty worried by the time they did!


----------



## Supermode (Aug 18, 2008)

I call them the Cardinal hat


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sneaker had ears like that as a pup, we called her Conehead (SNL, anyone?). Her ears grew much faster than her head did, once her head grew into her ears, they were normal.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Supermode, she is SO ADORABLE! 🥰


----------



## Supermode (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks. He just turned 5 months!


----------

